# What time are we meeting tomorrow?



## adamste81

I would like to ask to a Romanian friend of mine....is this right?

*La ce oră ne întâlnim mâine?*


----------



## irinet

Bună/Hi,

It's ok. You may also add 'vrei' +'să' (= you want to):
"La ce oră vrei să ne întâlnim mâine?"
But it's only an option.


----------



## adamste81

Thanks....would that be more like "What time do you want us to meet tomorrow?"


----------



## irinet

Yes, that's right. But in your language it sounds more formal than in mine. You may also say: "Când să ne întâlnim?" or "Când poți (=you can) să ne vedem (=meet)?
But, like I said, your question in Romanian  was fine.


----------

